# YCV20wr vs. YCV15 Blue



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I was just wondering if anybody has played both these amps and can compare the two. Is there much of a difference?

The tube complement is the same (three 12AX7s and two El84s) and, despite the naming difference, they're both 15 watt 1X12s. The 20WR ships with a Greenback, while the Blue came with an Eminence (Governor I think). 

I recently picked up a 20WR and love it (got impatient waiting on the Dark Horse). It's mint and had already been retubed with JJs, so I'm pretty pleased with it. Its two or three years of obviously gentle use have loosened the speaker up nicely. It sounds great for both styles I play - ratty punk and unintentionally ratty white guy basement blues.

I have no complaints about the 20WR. I'm just curious if there's any difference between the two amps other than the speaker. The 20WR seems to be well-loved by many people and respected for its versatility and value, but the Blue is flat out revered by more than a few people.

So, I can't help wondering if there's a difference between them other than the speaker. There are schematics available for both at Yorkville's site, if anyone is interested.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I would also like to know!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

There's definitely a difference. The Blue sounds sweeter in the highs and has more true low end. The WR sounds a bit congested in the low mids -- probably a factor of the small cabinet and Greenback speaker. Maybe the difference is all in the speaker and cabinet, but it's definitely there.

Both are nicer than the Dark Horse, to my ear.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

infinitemonkey said:


> unintentionally ratty white guy basement blues.


Well, this made me laugh out loud. Thanks :banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've had no experience with the ycv20wr, although i owned the ycv40wr for a few years, and never had a reason to complain aside from finding it a bit loud.

i've had my ycv15blue for several years now, and can't imagine ever needing another amp - it is just flawless. i have never once plugged into it and experienced anything less than absolute joy.

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Interesting. I'd certainly have to do a side by side comparison to be specific enough to matter here. As with any amp, and as suggested by Andy above, speaker and cabinet will make a difference. This is where it's handy to have a selection of amps and cabs or combos and extension cabs for general use, though I get along happily with just a few amps and (at the moment) one extension cab. 

The amps in question should be similar I suppose, but different enough to have different, if overlapping, markets.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i've had no experience with the ycv20wr, although i owned the ycv40wr for a few years, and never had a reason to complain aside from finding it a bit loud.
> 
> i've had my ycv15blue for several years now, and can't imagine ever needing another amp - it is just flawless. i have never once plugged into it and experienced anything less than absolute joy.
> 
> -dh


How does YCV40's tone compare to the YCV15 ? Besides beying louder


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zurn said:


> How does YCV40's tone compare to the YCV15 ? Besides beying louder


...i'm the wrong guy to ask, despite having owned both. i've spent way too many years listening to pedals, sadly.

that said, i'd have to say that the yvc40wr has more of a fender clean tone, while the ycv15 blue leans more toward a vox clean tone.

aside from the fact that the blue breaks up a little easier, however, i'd have to say that the differences are subtle.

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I used to have the YCV20WR and thought it was a great little amp. I do think that the cab was a bit too small. When I coupled it with the Traynor YCV112 extension cab it sounded great. I think the 15 Blue's cabinet is about the size of a Fender DRRI which I think is a great size. If I wasn't all set for amps I would be hunting for the 15Blue.


----------

